# HI/LO HID-Halogen, BI-XENON mods



## FRITZHID (Feb 6, 2012)

well, i'm looking into Modding the F&F BFL into an HID, 55 watts maybe, BUT i've been probing around fleabay and pondered the idea of fitting one of the HI/LO HID kits into it and was wondering if anyone has done this yet?
i figure with some proper shimming, the BI-Xenon electromechanical models could act as a spot or flood at the flip of a switch, and the HID/Halogen could be used as a spot with a Halogen flood at the flip of a switch OR just as flood as needed. 
any ideas?
Yes i realize that both models will use more power than just a standard HID but from a functionality standpoint, this could be a handy feature to have.
would love any and all thoughts on this.


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 9, 2012)

116 views and Not 1 Person has an opinion on this?? wow:shakehead:shrug::sigh::fail:


----------



## amraspalantir (Feb 10, 2012)

maybe some pictures could be of help to those viewing your thread.


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 10, 2012)

well these lamps are avail all over fleabay so i'm sure people have seen them or atleast get the concept.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 10, 2012)

FRITZHID said:


> well these lamps are avail all over fleabay so i'm sure people have seen them or atleast get the concept.


Using an out-of-position lamp to change a spotlight into a floodlight will disappoint. I think you'll get better performance and enjoyment out of a tiny stipple reflector beside a big smoothy, with separate electronics for each separate bulb. Consider the output of an incan mag lite - you get rings, holes, and dark spots from an out-of-position bulb. The only way to get a smooth off-position bulb beam is to have an OP reflector that will reduce all throw in it. And it'll still look funny if you're too far out.

I and others can give more help with more information on the light in question, but I'm unwilling to do research on your light to answer your questions about it. Is it a big box spotlight or what? How big? Reflector size and shape (Elliptic or parabolic?).


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 10, 2012)

well, the Bi-Xenon lights use an el-mag to push/pull the lamp so the arc gaps focal position changes by, 5mm to 1cm just enough to change the focus of HI/LO beams in car reflectors... was thinking this may be a nice feature to focus between flood and spot using a switch. the xenon/halogens use a 2nd halogen just behind & slightly above the xenon, these will probably not work as well, but was a thought. i realize the halogen would interfere with the xenons beam a little. the light i want to use is large. i'd say a 10-13" reflector and it's parabolic.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 10, 2012)

I say what harm can it do? Worst case you end up with a crap bulb that youwon't use, and a spare ballast that works just fine. I do think, though, that the flood beam will be very messy and not really "floody" like we know the term floody.

Me, I had wanted to find a good, generic, non-potted ballast and mod it to output more power at the flip of a switch. Or to output various levels using a pot or switched resistors. Then I became too fascinated with LEDs, but if I had more use for a powerful light, that's probably what I'd do. Just hard to find P32/d base lights  Everything is always H4, for some reason.


----------



## Lips (Feb 10, 2012)

.
.

This is a video of one of the old Prototype Rayzorbeam searchlight that had movable lamp at the push of a button for wide - focused beam...


[video]http://www.vidilife.com/index.cfm?f=media.play&vchrMediaProgramIDCryp=3B5063B3-0989-454F-AC7D-E&action=10[/video]


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah, Maxabeam has that feature, but a lil outa the price range of most ppl.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 9, 2012)

Well.... i have Cracked the Bi-Xenon Mystery! 
its just like i had thought, the Bi-Xenon bulb uses an electromagnet to move the Arc Tube backward about 1/4 inch, this provides not only a difference in the focal position of the Arc in the reflector, BUT (as you can see in the below photo) allows the Arc to shine thru the metal shield making it HIGH BEAM!
front of lamp assm. the bulb moves to the left






back of the lamp assm. you can see the small slit in the shield where the light can make thru to the whole reflector when in HIGH mode.





the HV pigtails and LV mag connector





after installing these into the spotlight without the shield, the have preformed almost perfectly! just like i had imagined. spot to flood at the flick of a switch! but those pix are for my Mod Thread


----------



## KuanR (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad you figured out this mystery, can't wait till you post up pictures on how it looks!


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 11, 2012)

There are almost no cars that have bi-HID with reflectors. I think the previous generation Prius, but I thought it just tilted the entire headlight assembly up/down.
You'd have to check with Scheinwerfermann


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 11, 2012)

IDK about any of the autos with stock HID, these are designed for aftermarket illegal mods. i was just pointing out HOW they worked in the auto headlights. i'm using these for Spotlight mods, and thus far they are working wonderfully.


----------



## Lips (Apr 11, 2012)

.
.
.


*Below link doesn't work anymore. New Link:*











Lips said:


> .
> .
> 
> This is a video of one of the old Prototype Rayzorbeam searchlight that had movable lamp at the push of a button for wide - focused beam...
> ...


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah, my spotlight moves at the flick of a switch, i love how it came together


----------

